# Grammys



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 1, 2010)

Did anyone else find the show depressing? It all felt like a Superbowl halftime show to me: corporate, a giant sales pitch, and naff. Music - the soul of humanity - seemed to be absent. I've never had that feeling in other years.

The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Concert on HBO late last year was just electrifying, on the other hand. It was the total opposite.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 1, 2010)

I was actually planning on watching the Grammys for the first time cause my roommate was up for an award but turns out they announced his category's winner long before the show even started. How many awards do they even give out during the show? Anyways, sounds like I didn't miss much by not watching.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 1, 2010)

Depressing, no. 

I remember feeling depressed at the AMA's every year for a decade or so not that long ago. I think now I'm kinda numb to it all.

Wait... no... yes... I found Bridge Over Troubled Water with Blige, Bocelli and Foster depressing.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2010)

"Corporate halftime show" is dead on. What a overdone mess.

I only watched a half hour, and that was mostly because I kept waiting for Taylor Swift so I could show my wife that she isn't really a country singer.

The show was unwatchable and my wife (who was the one who turned it on in the first place) wouldn't wait for Taylor Swift. It was just too unbearable for even her.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 1, 2010)

Well then she missed some singing, Mike. Swift and Stevie Nicks? Whew. They were up there singing or something, I tell ya.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 1, 2010)

We are in the age of image. It just trumps everything most of the time. Your grateful if there's some talent to go along with it. There are exceptions I'm sure. I just can't name any.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, it was a rough show!

Green Day the Musical? (barf!)

Who thought that Carrie Underwood and Celine Dion doing a tribute to Michael Jackson was a good idea? (barf!)

A few nice moments (like Jeff Beck's tribute to Les Paul) but it was incredible how little music there was.

Most of the awards for the more lasting music wasn't part of the broadcast. It's weird because the Grammy's actually recognize a lot of great music and musicians every year, but you wouldn't know that from the TV Broadcast.

They are hastening the irrelevance of music in our culture.

One amazing award that's pretty significant if you think about it:

Imogen Heap won best album engineering award!

This is the first time I can think of that a self-produced, self-engineered, home studio and mostly electronic production, with no famous engineers or producers involved won that award. (It's usually reserved exclusively for the Bruce Swedien's/Frank Filipettis, etc)

I'd say that's a major moment for the DIY home studio movement! The future is now. 8) 

(and of course it wasn't televised)


----------



## midphase (Feb 1, 2010)

"...my roommate was up for an award"

How many people do you have living inside that dumpster?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2010)

spectrum @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Yeah, it was a rough show!
> 
> Green Day the Musical? (barf!)
> 
> ...



I just heard Imogen heap for the first time, about two weeks ago. Did she engineer that vocoded thingie herself? Pretty creative stuff.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 2, 2010)

[quote:bc53f43985="NYC Composer @ Tue Feb 02, 2010 2:54 am"][quote:bc53f43985="spectrum @ Tue Feb 02, 2010 2:10 am"]Yeah, it was a rough show!

Green Day the Musical? (barf!)

Who thought that Carrie Underwood and Celine Dion doing a tribute to Michael Jackson was a good idea? (barf!)

A few nice moments (like Jeff Beck's tribute to Les Paul) but it was incredible how little music there was.

Most of the awards for the more lasting music wasn't part of the broadcast. It's weird because the Grammy's actually recognize a lot of great music and musicians every year, òŠ§   Âª>Š§   Âª?Š§   Âª@Š§   ÂªAŠ§   ÂªBŠ§   ÂªCŠ§   ÂªDŠ§   ÂªEŠ§   ÂªFŠ§   ÂªGŠ¨   ÂªHŠ¨   ÂªIŠ¨   ÂªJŠ¨   ÂªKŠ¨   ÂªLŠ¨   ÂªMŠ¨   ÂªNŠ¨   ÂªOŠ¨   ÂªPŠ¨   ÂªQŠ¨   ÂªRŠ¨   ÂªSŠ¨   ÂªTŠ¨   ÂªUŠ¨   ÂªVŠ¨   ÂªWŠ¨   ÂªXŠ¨   ÂªYŠ¨   ÂªZŠ¨   Âª[Š¨   Âª\Š¨   Âª]Š¨   Âª^Š¨   Âª_Š¨   Âª`Š¨   ÂªaŠ¨   ÂªbŠ¨   ÂªcŠ©   ÂªdŠ©   ÂªeŠ©   ÂªfŠ©   ÂªgŠ©   ÂªhŠ©   ÂªiŠ©   ÂªjŠ©   ÂªkŠ©   ÂªlŠ©   ÂªmŠ©   ÂªnŠ©   ÂªoŠ©   ÂªpŠ©   ÂªqŠ©   ÂªrŠ©   ÂªsŠ©   ÂªtŠ©   ÂªuŠ©   ÂªvŠ©   ÂªwŠ©   ÂªxŠ©   ÂªyŠ©   ÂªzŠ©   Âª{Š©   Âª|Š©   Âª}Š©   Âª~Š©   ÂªŠ©   Âª€Š©   ÂªŠ©   Âª‚Š©   ÂªƒŠ©   Âª„Š©   Âª…Š©   Âª†Š©   Âª‡Š©   ÂªˆŠ©   Âª‰Š©   ÂªŠŠ©   Âª‹Š©   ÂªŒŠ©   ÂªŠ©   ÂªŽŠ©   ÂªŠ©   ÂªŠ©   Âª‘Š©   Âª’Š©   Âª“Š©   Âª”Š©   Âª•Š©   Âª–Š©   Âª—Š©   Âª˜Š©   Âª™Š©   ÂªšŠ©   Âª›Š©   ÂªœŠ©   ÂªŠ©   ÂªžŠ©   ÂªŸŠª   Âª Šª   Âª¡Šª   Âª¢Šª


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 2, 2010)

mate of mine mixed the jeff beck album (live at ronnie) that won the grammy. pretty rapt for him...did it all in logic just as a point of interest.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 2, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> mate of mine mixed the jeff beck album (live at ronnie) that won the grammy. pretty wrapped for him...did it all in logic just as a point of interest.



Well done to your friend! Great to know that mixes done in Logic can win Grammys!!

~C


----------



## spectrum (Feb 2, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> I just heard Imogen heap for the first time, about two weeks ago. Did she engineer that vocoded thingie herself? Pretty creative stuff.


Yes, that track was a total live performance BTW...no overdubs. She figured out a way to turn the Digitech vocalist effect into something really emotional.

This is EXACTLY the kind of amazingly talented artist that the general public needs to be exposed to on a show like the Grammys. She represents everything good about music, performance, songwriting and she uses technology and unique instruments in fascinating ways. She should really be a household name already, because IMHO she's the artist that best represents the age we live in.

Check out this live performance she did with her loopers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25VGdNU3 ... re=related

Try THAT Talyor Swift!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh and if you don't have the Frou Frou album she did a few years ago with Guy Sigsworth, just get it now....it's one electronic albums ever produced IMHO:

http://www.amazon.com/Details-Frou/dp/B00006EXLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1265133537&sr=8-1 (http://www.amazon.com/Details-Frou/dp/B ... 537&amp;sr=8-1)

I'd recommend getting it on CD too for the best sound quality, it's an amazing mix.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 2, 2010)

midphase @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> "...my roommate was up for an award"
> 
> How many people do you have living inside that dumpster?



There's three of us which makes it pretty cramped in here but we save on heating because of all the body heat/friction.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2010)

I missed that. 
Reminds me of a modern day Delia Derbyshire.
Delia was such a pioneer.
I can imagine that this gal has checked out the original loopmaker from the '60's.
Just my luck I go and eat while de fragging and miss the best act.....

Possible mentor for Imogen.
http://mutant-sounds.blogspot.com/2007/ ... 972uk.html


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2010)

spectrum @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Imogen heap for the first time, about two weeks ago. Did she engineer that vocoded thingie herself? Pretty creative stuff.
> ...



I'm not sure I agree with the last. To me, she harkens back to a time before fusion ( remember fusion, Eric, yanno...all those pitch bendy solos you did at NAMM demos in the 80's, hehe) when people were stretching and taking more chances. All I know is, I found her low-fi approach personally affecting and inspiring. Made me wonder why I can't break through my own creative logjams, and THAT is what I want from an artist. Inspire me, amaze me, change the game.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2010)

> They are hastening the irrelevance of music in our culture.



Yes. That was exactly what I found depressing.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 2, 2010)

Eric, yes - the Frou Frou disc is amazing. Guy is astoundingly talented and inspiring - a very nice chap (I am honoured to call him an acquaintance).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2010)

Remember this one from 2001, for example? Eminem and Elton John? Granted that was a show-stoppingly powerful performance, but every other Grammy show has had something at least half that good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWK6dr1R-mI


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 2, 2010)

The irony is that in their eyes they are THRILLED. The news keeps reiterating ad nauseum that this corpse of a show had the best ratings in several years. That MUST mean that they are relevant and that the industry is thriving! People ARE watching........

...where do I begin.....then again, I stopped watching ages ago. When the awards that are of interest to me are quickly handed out (almost begrudgingly) in a quick & dirty afternoon assembly. The irony of telling Wayne Shorter and other giants in their compelling (read: boring) genres to keep it VERY brief is insulting......and frankly quite ironic.

Carry on men. Hold the line....


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't enjoy the collaborations this year as much.

I thought Taylor and Stevie combo this year was better than Jonas brothers and Stevie Wonder last year.

The awards weren't real surprising. The ones I was technically interested in were before the show. I like the comment of one the children song recipient, 'The cost to produce my album was cheaper than the valet parking for this dinner.'

Happy Terence Blanchard won. I run into the guy in my network every once in awhile. He's always playing, writing, or on the way to something.


----------



## hv (Feb 5, 2010)

Odd. I like Taylor Swift's singing voice generally and really love Stevie Nicks'. But I thought when they sang together that Swift was off... I wonder if she was having trouble hearing the monitors? She was spot on again as soon as Nicks stepped away. Could be she's just not a duet kind of singer.

I really tuned in to watch the Michael Jackson thing. 3-D glasses and all. Just had to see how it worked over TV.

My wife the singer had to up her medication after watching the show.

Imogen got full support from my household, btw. I didn't see that part but it was certainly the events silver lining for me.

Howard


----------

